# Uns hat es erwischt 090090001260



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2005)

HAllo,
auf uns hat es erwischt "090090001260". Als die Verbindung ( automatisch ) aufgebaut wurde! haben wir die Internetverbindung gekappt. Als wir dann diese nochmals aufbauten, wurde diese Nr wieder angewählt, so daß sie nun zweimal auf der Telefon-Rechnung erscheint. 
Uns wurde versucht eine Ahnenforschungsseite unterzuschieben.

Wir werden in jedem Fall bei der Telekom einspruch erheben.
Hat jemand Erfahrungsberichte zum thema Einspruch bei der Telekon bzw diesem Tel-Nr - Anbieter?

Wendelein

_[Thema abgetrennt. (bh)]_


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Juni 2005)

In solchen Fällen gerne genommen:  Der Erste-Hilfe-Kasten des Forums. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken und einen Blick reinwerfen.


----------



## D.Opfer (13 Juni 2005)

*Re: Uns hat es erwischt "0900 9000 12 60"*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Erfahrungsberichte zum thema Einspruch bei der Telekon



Aufgrund meines Einspruchs nur gegen diese Position der Dialer-Verbindungen der Deutschen Telekom hat die Telekom erst einmal den gesamten Rechnungsbetrag nicht abgebucht. Rund vier Wochen später kamen die ersten Mahnungen der anderen Anbieter (call-by-call), zum Teil gleich mit 5 Euro Mahngebühr. Inzwischen hat die Telekom den Betrag für ihre eigenen Verbindungen abgebucht, die der anderen Anbieter kann sie angeblich nicht mehr abbuchen und weiterleiten. Das heißt, dass ich jedem einzelnen call-by-call-Anbieter separat sein Geld zukommen lassen muss. Ist ganz schön lästig!

In der Sache will die Telekom den Hashwert und den dazugehörigen Dateinamen haben. Dann prüft sie die Registrierung des Dialers (kannst du selbst schneller machen). Telefonisch wurde mir zugesagt, dass ich, wenn der Dialer später verboten werden sollte, mein Geld zurückbekommen würde. 

D.Opfer 
_________________ 
Mein Vorschlag für das Unwort des Jahres: Mehrwertdienste


----------



## Telekomunikacja (13 Juni 2005)

*Ahnenforschungsseite*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ahnenforschungsseite


Hierzu auch folgender nützlicher Hinweis: *http://wiki.genealogy.net/index.php/Computergenealogie/2005/03#Vorsicht_Falle*


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juni 2005)

So sehr ich ein Feind von Dialern bin, die Beschreibung von Wikepedia ist nicht ganz korrekt.


> Wer an der falschen Stelle "OK" tippt, lädt einen so genannten Dialer herunter:
> Ein spezielles Einwahlprogramm, das zu extremen Kosten mit dem Internet verbindet.


Dazu muß immerhin dreimal OK eingegeben werden 
Vorsicht mit Ungenauigkeiten, es  wird  die übliche Masche des Tunneleffektes
exzerziert mit der klassischen Verwirrtechnik  der Gebrüder S.  basierend auf der Technik aus dem Hause Intexus 

Das ist zwar bereits vorgeführt worden, ich würde aber dennoch hier zurückhaltend mit dieser Aussage umgehen 
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1682320
dies ist  der typische Vertreter der Kategorie bei dem erst auf dem dritten OK Fenster
der Preis erscheint (noch 4 Tage zulässig)

Die Nummer paßt, aber der/die User schreibt 





> Als die Verbindung ( automatisch )


das konnte ich (noch)  nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juni 2005)

Wenn bei einem Dialer dieser Art ein User beschreibt, dass sich der Dialer automatisch eingewählt habe, dann würde das bedeuten, dass der Dialer getürkt war. Denn ein Intexus wählt sich nicht automatisch (= ohne Aktivität des Users) ein... 
(ist jedenfalls mein Erkenntnisstand)

Möglicherweise wäre eine Kontaktaufnahme mit der Berliner Firma sinnvoll, die verweisen einen dann evtl. an den Inhalteanbieter weiter. Wenn sich der Dialer automatisch eingewählt haben würde, müsste wohl Intexus nachforschen, ob es Unregelmässigkeiten gegeben haben könnte.

Falls die Dialerdatei einen "genealogischen" Begriff als Namen hatte, ist's einer dieser Dialer gewesen, der von einem Etwas zur Anwahl initiiert worden ist, von dem Intexus eben behauptet, dass es ein Mensch war, der an einem mit dem Telefonanschluß des Rechnungsinhabers verbundenen PC 3x "ok" eingegeben hat.

http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1584404 (24.11.04)
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1680013 (24.2.05)
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1682320 (14.3.05) (dieser Dialer ist dort aktuell zu finden)

im übrigen gilt natürlichst, was gesagt wurde


			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Der Erste-Hilfe-Kasten des Forums. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken und einen Blick reinwerfen.


----------



## helga67 (4 Juli 2005)

*090090001260*

?Hallo auch bei mir wurden unverständlicherweise am 17.5.  - 21.80 abgebucht. Mir hat Telekom auch gesagt wenn der Ddialer sich als nicht registriert herausstellt, bekomme ich Geld zurück. Aber was ist, wenn er sich diesen Monat mit noch mehr Geld einklickt


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
mich hat es auch erwischt. Gott sei dank nur 25.-€. Habe bereits RegTP informiert, Rechnung widersprochen, 0900 nummern sperren lassen und werde wohl auch Strafanzeige stellen. Meine Nummer war aber 090090001260. Ist aber im Forum von Computerbetrug.de auch schon bekannt. CT-Securityredaktion habe ich auch Info's zukommen lassen. Mal schauen ob es hilf. Meine Tochter(war verursacherin) nutzt jetzt nur noch Linux, Firewalls und alle Logger sind up. Beim nächsten mal kann ich es den Burschen genauestens nachweisen, was da los war.

Also Grüsse von der Isar


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...werde wohl auch Strafanzeige stellen....Meine Tochter(war verursacherin) ...


Gegen Deine Tochter?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2005)

*0900*

Hallo auch mich hat es erwicht für 36 sec. wollen die 25,82 haben.
ich habe heute Einsbruch bei der Telekom eingereicht.Es war auch die 090090001260 was kann man da machen, das es einen nicht wieder erwicht?

Gruß Kreta 49 :evil:


----------



## Reducal (14 Juli 2005)

*Re: 0900*



			
				Kreta49 schrieb:
			
		

> ... was kann man da machen, das es einen nicht wieder ...



Gucke mal hier: http://www.dialerschutz.de/dialerschutz.php


----------

